# Oklahoma Joe smoker



## jervid (Aug 6, 2018)

i've owned a WSM for 3 years w/ a BBQ guru cyberq... while it's pretty good i was thinking of adding another smoker.. .i was in BJ's wholesale club and they had a OK Joe highland reverse flow smoker on sale ... was wondering if it's worth it since it was under $300???  I appreciate any suggestions ..


----------



## kruizer (Aug 6, 2018)

Like anything, bargains are subjective. I paid 250 for my OK Joe Highlamd but have spent about 400 in tuning plates and fire baskets as well as the cyber guru system. It works really well with all the enhancements and much better than it did without them. You should follow your heart with your purchase of a smoker. You will have to buy improvements with almost any smoker you buy. That being said, you won't go wrong with the OK Joe Highland reverse flow.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 6, 2018)

The rev flow Ok Joe already has tuning plates and charcoal basket. 

If you follow the general advice here you would spend less than 50$ more on mods: seals mostly.

I got the same smoker. Other than the FB paint peeling (so far) i am happy with it. I would buy it again.

Is it worth? Only you can answer that.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 6, 2018)

I have the non reverse flow model with only about $20 of mod from the gasket around the cooking chamber door. I don't feel that any other modifications are needed on my pit to get the job done well. If you buy the reverse flow it works a bit differently and as mentioned has most of what others want as far as modifications go. I would still recommend the lavalock gasket for around the cooking chamber door but you should be good to to. "Worth it" as stated above is subjective. If you are good with whatever they are charging then my answer would be yes. My pit only cost me $75 brand new so my perception of the value can be skewed I suppose. All in all, I've never been happier with any cooker I've ever owned. Hope that helps a bit.

George


----------



## jervid (Aug 7, 2018)

thanks for input all... how does the OK Joe compare to the WSM ?? i don't want to but something that does the same exact thing


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 7, 2018)

I dont own an WSM but i considered buying it. From what i've been told WSM is set it and forget it (for as long as overnight smokes).Build quality is better too.


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 7, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I have the non reverse flow model with only about $20 of mod from the gasket around the cooking chamber door. I don't feel that any other modifications are needed on my pit to get the job done well. If you buy the reverse flow it works a bit differently and as mentioned has most of what others want as far as modifications go. I would still recommend the lavalock gasket for around the cooking chamber door but you should be good to to. "Worth it" as stated above is subjective. If you are good with whatever they are charging then my answer would be yes. My pit only cost me $75 brand new so my perception of the value can be skewed I suppose. All in all, I've never been happier with any cooker I've ever owned. Hope that helps a bit.
> 
> George


George,
Where did you get the gasket from?  I wasn't planning on doing any mods but $20 isn't bad for that.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 7, 2018)

banderson7474 said:


> George,
> Where did you get the gasket from?  I wasn't planning on doing any mods but $20 isn't bad for that.


I bought it through Amazon.com. I am pretty sure I bought the Lavalock brand but it might be one of the others. I bought the black one. Super simple to do but you will have to make sure that the entire lip is very clean before you apply it. For me, it was easy cause I never had used it at all before the installation. It was the last thing I did before I lit that puppy up. 

George


----------



## Berettaclayshooter (Aug 9, 2018)

jervid said:


> thanks for input all... how does the OK Joe compare to the WSM ?? i don't want to but something that does the same exact thing


 
Well they are different style smokers, The OK Joe is a reverse flow offset, where as the WSM is a vertical and they operate different mostly with how the heat is directed.  I had a Vertical propane smoker the same one as in Jeff's book.  I hated it.  It seemed to dry stuff out reguardless of using the water pan.  A charcoal vertical might be better...

I have the same OK Joe you are looking at from BJs.  I did the mods (gasket to firebox and cook chamber, Hi-temp RTV in between the firebox and firebox to cook chamber along with latches (I used draw latches not toggles).  The worst offender was the stack, it had no draft and I have since made a new one at work that is 30" rather than the factory 17"  I also rotated the fire box grate 90 degrees to get the basket up to 4" from the bottom of the fire box for improved airflow.  I can say now I am happy with my smoker.


----------



## Xendau (Aug 16, 2018)

Just a list of mods I did on my OKJ Reverse Flow Longhorn:

- Oklahoma Joe LONGHORN all BLACK w/ RTV Gasket & Latch Mod Kit by FireBlack @ https://bbqsmokermods.com/
- Cook Chamber Gasket self adhering (I used)
- RTV High Temp Silicone (I used - bought one extra too)
- Firebox Gasket (Requires HT RTV) (I used)
- CC Lid Latches (not used yet)​
- Stainless Steel Probe Port (not used yet)

- Fan opening in my intake dampener for my ATC (see attched)

- Minion Bars (custom made by co-workers in shop)

- Rotated Charcoal Grate 90 degrees

- FireBoard Thermometer (not sure I would say is a mod, but if used with fan, I would say so)

Some buy the black RTV Silicone (non high temp) for the cook chamber to use at the smoke stack, and in the case of the factory RF at the optional outlet. I used the left over cook chamber gasket, ran it on the inside diameter of both smoke stack outlets and inserted the smoke stack and end cap respectively.

I am buying extra FB gasket to attach to my FB ashdoor and using the HT RTV to seal the dampener to the door as I have started using my ATC for air into the FB.


----------



## doughboyb (Aug 16, 2018)

jervid said:


> i've owned a WSM for 3 years w/ a BBQ guru cyberq... while it's pretty good i was thinking of adding another smoker.. .i was in BJ's wholesale club and they had a OK Joe highland reverse flow smoker on sale ... was wondering if it's worth it since it was under $300???  I appreciate any suggestions ..



I have both the wsm and the conventional highland. Both serve thier purpose well. Want to set and forget - use the wsm. Want to be fully involved throughout the whole cooking process - get the highland. My wife thinks I'm nuts, she doesn't see it as a hobby. If you want to really dive into the art of smoking, go for it. You won't regret it.


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 17, 2018)

Xendau said:


> Just a list of mods I did on my OKJ Reverse Flow Longhorn:
> 
> - Oklahoma Joe LONGHORN all BLACK w/ RTV Gasket & Latch Mod Kit by FireBlack @ https://bbqsmokermods.com/
> - Cook Chamber Gasket self adhering (I used)
> ...




Does the probe port fit where the thermometer goes or do you need to drill another hole?  I like the idea of using that.  I wish I had a better way to mount the bbq probe.  I don't like the hooks to the grill gates b/c I want the probe to not face the offset, I want it to be perpendicular to it.  I just think there's more room when done that way.


----------



## Xendau (Aug 17, 2018)

banderson7474
 - I am going to drill a hole for mine. Only because I dont want any smoke seeping out by fitting in the second thermometer port.

BUT if you want, and you didnt hear this from me.... ;)

Go to char-broil's web site, use their text chat to customer service. And either complain about your current thermometer, or request a reducer for that port. Then you should be able to use one of these without drilling a hole. When I complained about my thermometer, they sent me a new therm with the reducer I speak of. I will post a pic of it later tonight when I get home.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 17, 2018)

Xendau said:


> banderson7474
> - I am going to drill a hole for mine. Only because I dont want any smoke seeping out by fitting in the second thermometer port.
> 
> BUT if you want, and you didnt hear this from me.... ;)
> ...


So you put the probes thru the unused therm hole via the "reducer"?


----------



## Xendau (Aug 17, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> So you put the probes thru the unused therm hole via the "reducer"?



The reducer and probe port (image 1). I have opted to drill a hole for my smoker, as I want it at the cooking grate. Just havent decided where to put the hole yet. I have an ATC set up that limits, where I place things.


----------



## Berettaclayshooter (Aug 18, 2018)

It sounds like the reducer your talking about would be a 1/2" MNPT (male national pipe thread) by whatever size FNPT (female national pipe thread).  These can be bought in a hardware store or any of the large box stores like Lowes and Home Depot.  It's referred to as a hex pipe bushing.


----------



## Xendau (Aug 19, 2018)

This is pretty much what I'm talking about.


----------



## gnarlykaw (Oct 6, 2018)

I didnt want to see this thread die out, here are my mods as well.....
HT RTV on all the seams, including the stack,
added tel tru to second lid port
4- home made 1/16" tuning plates
turned fire grate 90 degrees
2- adjustable 90 degree vent stacks to adjust smoke level in CC.  ongoing R&D...
fireboard thermos,
DID NOT seal the lid.  I am hoping for a coke seal after several cooks.  I do, however, have latches sitting on the work bench if needed.

This is an addiction for sure!  everytime I go to the GGQ store, I'm like a kid in a candy store!


----------



## mikelens (Oct 14, 2018)

Aside from the above mentioned sealing & latches.  I added a thermo to the second port. Drilled a 1 5/8" hole on the left side just above grate level. Picked up a firewall grommet at the auto parts store. Thread my Fireboard probes through there.


----------



## krod07 (Oct 18, 2018)

I use a WSM (which i love) however just recently bought a used Ok Joe for $20! Needed some TLC (had some rust). I've spent about $200 in mods (tuning plate, upgraded temp gauge, gaskets, charcoal basket). Just burner it out this weekend, and held temp pretty well the entire time! Doing my first smoke on it this weekend...


----------



## happy2meatu (Dec 28, 2018)

I know this thread has been inactive for awhile, but in doing some searching for info, I think you guys that are in this thread could maybe help me... I started a thread under side firebox, and it explains my issue in detail here: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/air-movement-advice-needed-ok-joe-mod-auto-fan.282749/

But to summarize, mainly I'm just wondering if adding a computer automated fan can overcome the oversized firebox and undersized exhaust.  Any advice would be appreciated.  Oklahoma Joe Longhorn 3-1


----------



## doughboyb (Dec 30, 2018)

happy2meatu said:


> I know this thread has been inactive for awhile, but in doing some searching for info, I think you guys that are in this thread could maybe help me... I started a thread under side firebox, and it explains my issue in detail here: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/air-movement-advice-needed-ok-joe-mod-auto-fan.282749/
> 
> But to summarize, mainly I'm just wondering if adding a computer automated fan can overcome the oversized firebox and undersized exhaust.  Any advice would be appreciated.  Oklahoma Joe Longhorn 3-1



It may help if you use only charcoal. With wood I think temps would be all over the place, and if you are only using charcoal then there are certainly better options than an offset smoker.


----------

